# Batch Skript (winXP): Programm beenden möglich?



## DarthShader (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich frage mich gerade, ob eine Batchdatei der folgenden Art möglich wäre.. es sollen folgende Punkte ablaufen:

----------
Start der Batchdatei
Programm A wird gestartet (mit dem start befehl)
Programm B wird gestartet

[hier arbeitet der Benutzer weiter, bis er Programm B schliesst]

Programm A wird beendet (autom. durch eben die Batchdatei).
----------


Der Knackpunkt ist hier, dass Programm A wieder beendet werden soll - durch eben einen Batchbefehl. Da es den "start" Befehl gibt, dachte ich vielleicht gibt es etwas äquivalentes als beenden-Befehl?


Vielen Dank


----------



## CoderX (28. Mai 2005)

Ich verstehe den Sinn gerade nicht richtig, aber ich könnt sowas mit RB machen, naja keine Ahnung wie du das meinst....


----------



## DarthShader (28. Mai 2005)

Du musst den Sinn nicht verstehen, um die Frage "ist es Möglich, ein laufendes Programm explizit [per Batch Befehl] zu beenden" zu beantworten.

Aber ich kann den Sinn gerne erklären: Ich benutze ein Anti-Spam Programm, welches permanent im Hintergrund läuft. Anstatt, dass es ständig läuft (es aber nur gebraucht wird, während mein Email Programm aktiv ist) würde ich es gerne mit meinem EMail Programm mitstarten (was ja kein Problem ist), aber es nach dem Schliessen des EMail Programmes auch wieder beenden.


----------



## MCIglo (28. Mai 2005)

http://people.freenet.de/mciglo/Kill.exe

Damit kannst du so ziemlich alles killen, was in den Prozessen rumgeistert.

Usage: kill.exe <PID[ | Prozessname]>
Da sich die PID bei jedem Start ändert, würde ich es mit Prozessname (fast immer der Name der exe) killen.


----------



## DarthShader (28. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank, das ist genau das, was ich brauche


----------



## Azi (6. September 2005)

oder Taskkill.exe (ist bei XP immer dabei, soweit ich weiß)


----------



## K1LL0R (1. Dezember 2007)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:


> http://people.freenet.de/mciglo/Kill.exe
> 
> Damit kannst du so ziemlich alles killen, was in den Prozessen rumgeistert.
> 
> ...



HeY bin neu ins sachen batch und wollte fragen wie das genau funktioniert? Ich möchte beispielsweise eine mp3 laden und danach eine homepage (was ich hinbekommen habe) habe dann versucht mitm kill.exe, wenn ich meine hp schließe das die mp3 (wmplayer.exe) auch wieder schließt, aber i-wie funktionierts bei mir nicht. Kann  mir jemand helfen


----------

